# pass emission with coolant leak?



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

Will my vehicle pass emissions with a fast green coolant leak?

The test probably takes 10 min and they will run the engine at high RPM.

it's a rather fast leak.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Why on earth are you asking us this? We have no idea what they are testing and looking for. Furthermore leaking coolant should not affect emissions readings unless the car is having problems getting up to temp. or overheating. 

Do yourself a favor and get the car fixed.....


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree, fix the leak, not because of your EPA test and just because you care about your car... If you don't take care of it you're bound to end-up with a shot head gasket or warped head. If it's auto it will affect transmission's performance as well... and yes a trans that's underpowered because its fuild is too hot will fail emission test.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

It should pass it has nothing to do with the test.


----------

